
Ask HN: Getting first users, an impossible task? - _Yassine_
It doesn&#x27;t matter if I am launching an MVP, a finished software or app, people are reluctant and skeptical even though the products deliver on the promise.<p>What can founders do to get their first users?
======
_Microft
This might be an obvious suggestion but are you familiar with _Do Things that
Don 't Scale_ already? There might be a few useful things in there.

[http://paulgraham.com/ds.html](http://paulgraham.com/ds.html)

~~~
_Yassine_
I am new to this. Amazing stuff, thanks for sharing!

------
edimaudo
Well there are options. Give them an incentive like a reduced price for the
first 10 people to sign up.

~~~
_Yassine_
any ideas on how I can pinpoint where my target audience is?

~~~
edimaudo
Well that would depend on what problem you are solving.

~~~
_Yassine_
yep, but any helpful resources from your point of view that explain the most
important principles and approaches? what people that have actually done it
that you think one should follow their advice. I am new to this but I feel
that there are a lot of low quality content out there by people who just talk
on the internet.

------
sharemywin
what is your product?

Also, you may want to flip it around and look for a set of users first. Reach
out to a set of business users and see what problems they have.

~~~
_Yassine_
Hey win! do you recommend any good resources that can help get in the flow of
reaching out to people and finding out about their problems and frustrations?

